# Another great trip with POOH BEAR charters



## kramerpage (Apr 3, 2006)

Fished Sunday and Monday out of Vermilion Ohio. Fished deep reef runners with 2oz 9 ft up the line with leads of 125 to 110 ft. back. Best colors were pearl gohst and copper brown. Ran dipseys at 50 60 70 ft with small michigan spoons. 
7-8 ,miles nw out of the mouth of the Vermillion river. That puts most fish at 41-38 ft down. Heres pics from Monday and Sunday.


----------



## eyecrazy (Aug 25, 2005)

Very nice. Looks like a great trip.


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

Congrats on a great trip! 

The laws of detection show the bellys on those eye's shows they are putting on the feedbag


----------



## Mr.Versatility (Sep 8, 2010)

Hats off to the drummer guy................nothing like a full set of A Custom Z's


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

great catch!
i was driving across the bridge when the group pic was taken.


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

Great trip. You guys caught a couple tanks!! What was the biggest fish?


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow! Some good eating there!


----------



## kramerpage (Apr 3, 2006)

Mr.Versatility said:


> Hats off to the drummer guy................nothing like a full set of A Custom Z's


Thats me! It's hard to find that 70's sound with any other cymbal. It got warm out on the deck both days so I was down to my last shirt from my layers. This was my birthday trip. I go the same weekend every year and have hit the perfect weather and fish each year somehow. I guess its all that good clean living


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Those are some fat daddies!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Good haul!! He's a good guy too, he bases out of our marina in West Harbor. We've spoke a few times but never been on one of his trips.


----------



## RWeaver (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice pigs!!


----------



## gloomis (Mar 31, 2010)

My father was out around Bear last weekend and did really well too. Capt. Keith is a class act captain and a great guy. Went deer hunting with him a couple days a go. Great captain, great guy, and a great friend. Congrats,


----------

